# Windows has detected another pc with the same ip address..also yellow ! over wireless



## PIZZ (Apr 22, 2012)

Sorry for this being so long, but I wanted to be thorough:

Windows has detected another pc with the same IP address...also yellow ! on wireless. 
I just got this laptop 2 months ago. Everything has been great, until the last week. I was losing internet sporadically and at one time I didn't have internet for awhile so I reset my Windstream router. Then a message said to register my internet, which I did. I also had windstream come in and they said my phone lines needed work so they set up a separate line for the phone and a separate line for the internet. I thought that would fix the problems I have been having. 

I get a message about 3 times a day that says "Windows has detected another PC with the same IP address". I only have 1 laptop and an IPOD Touch. What is causing this message? 

A lot of the times I lose the internet and I see a yellow explanation point over the wireless icon in my toolbar....at that time all the lights were on the router. I shut down my laptop and the internet is back. One time I believe I clicked on the exlplanation point and was able to get it back, but I'm not 100% sure on that. What is causing this? I have Norton 360 installed...could that be it? I believe there was an update for Adobe or Windows or something that came up at startup one day that I performed....could that be it? Is it my internet provider Windstream? My router? HELP!!!!!!!!!!!

By the way, this is my family's first laptop and first experience having the internet.

So you think I should shut down my IPOD and my LAPTOP, and then RESET the router?

Was just on the internet again, and was on youtube, and everything was working fine.

Then I lost the internet and the yellow ! came up again on the wireless icon.

When I scrolled over the ! it showed my network name and said "No Internet Access."

When I left clicked on the yellow ! it says "connected", but I wasn't able to do anything on the internet.

I right clicked on the yellow ! to "diagnose".....went through some diagnostics I gues and then it says "you have not chosen to connect to any of the available networks."

Then without me doing anything, the yellow ! goes away and I have internet access.

This is very frustrating and happens sporadically throughout the day.

Reset the router and the same thing happened. I called my internet provider (windstream) and they rebooted the system, and still nothing. Clicked on the browser and it asked me to register the wireless router, and when it finished the internet started working. They were insisting it was something with my laptop. I told them my ipod also stopped working at the same time. They had 0 answers for me. Her only answer was to giggle the ethernet chord going into the router. Something is going on, and I am so frustrated.

I have only used wireless. I'm not sure what the "register my internet" is. I should have written it down. After I reset my router, the first site the browser went to was Windstream, and it made me put in my phone #, email address, and password. Then it went through about 5 steps and ended with Thank you for choosing Windstream or something like that. Anyway, I reset the router and still had the same errors. They reset the router from their end and the internet came back and has been good for awhile. I also just did about 5 HP updates...something about BIOS or something....I have no idea what that was. Keeping my fingers crossed that this keeps working without stoppage. Thanks for the input.

Laptop & IPOD simultaneously lost internet connection. There was a yellow * over the wireless icon and when I clicked it, it showed all available networks….mine was not listed, and then after 5 seconds it appeared. I clicked on my Network…then clicked CONNECT, and I had the internet again. Then there was a message on the screen that said the “Windows has detected another pc with the same IP address” . I clicked CLOSE and have internet for now. Why does this keep happening….Windstream says it is nothing on their end. How could it be my laptop if the IPOD TOUCH and LAPTOP lose the internet simultaneously?


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Go to Start type in CMD locate CMD.exe right click on cmd.exe then select "Run As Administrator"

At the command prompt type in

Ipconfig /release
Ipconfig /renew


----------



## PIZZ (Apr 22, 2012)

JackBauer_24 said:


> Go to Start type in CMD locate CMD.exe right click on cmd.exe then select "Run As Administrator"
> 
> At the command prompt type in
> 
> ...


Sorry for asking.....but what does that do?

What do you suppose is happening on my computer?

Is it something on my computer or something through my Router or Internet Provider (Windstream)?

By the way....I live in St. Marys, PA.


----------



## PIZZ (Apr 22, 2012)

Would this cmd.exe fix the problem of both the laptop and ipod touch losing internet simultaneously. I don't understand computers very well, and I'm wondering how doing something on the laptop will also help the ipod?


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

It renews the IP address, gives the pc a new IP, unless your pc is using a static IP address. Funny you mentioned St. Mary's Pa. I live in Kane, Pa I work in St. Mary's Pa.

Is there any other computers in your house that uses the router? 

Go to all machines in the house go to command prompt type in (Run As Administrator)

Ipconfig /all

compare The Ip address under IP Address. If any IP addresses are the same as the pc you have the IP conflict with that is the reason or cause of the ip address conflict, or from your Ipod. All computers and devices should be set on "Automatically Obtain IP addresses" Not a static IP which is fixed.


----------



## PIZZ (Apr 22, 2012)

JackBauer_24 said:


> It renews the IP address, gives the pc a new IP, unless your pc is using a static IP address. Funny you mentioned St. Mary's Pa. I live in Kane, Pa I work in St. Mary's Pa.
> 
> Is there any other computers in your house that uses the router?
> 
> ...


I just remember the kids have 2 XBOX 360s that use the router. So, I have a laptop, an ipod touch, and 2 XBOX 360 (minimal router use) that use the router. I ran the Ipconfig/all and here is what I found:

Physical Address: it was a unique # I did not see anywhere else.

IPv4 address: 192.262.494.1 (Preferred)

Default Gateway: 192.262.494.494

DHCP Server: 192.262.494.494

Is that my problem? Should I now run the:

Go to Start type in CMD locate CMD.exe right click on cmd.exe then select "Run As Administrator"

At the command prompt type in

Ipconfig /release
Ipconfig /renew 

Will I first do Ipconfig/release then enter, then after that runs, do the Ipconfig/renew?


Note: I have no idea if it is safe to put my real IP address on the internet, so I disquised the numbers, but how I wrote them shows how they are for real (if that makes sense).

Also, you said that all computers and devices should be set on "Automatically Obtain IP addresses" Not a static IP which is fixed......how do I set it so they automatically Obtain IP addresses and not a static IP? Is this what you meant?

Go to Start > Run, and type:

ncpa.cpl <Enter>

Right-click your connection and choose "Properties".

Double-click the IPv4 section. This is what it showed:

Obtain IP address automatically......this was chosen

Obtain DNS Service address automatically....this was chosen
Thanks for your help.


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

Those IP adresses should be local inside your router, so its not your internet IP, no need to mask them.

You mentioned that your IPod also loses internet connection at the same time as your computer? Is that right?

You could try disconnecting everything, including the XBOX's and the IPOD touch, then resetting the router, then reconnecting everything. But only after you did the JackBauer's ipconfig commands and it didn't work.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, this one can take some tracking down, windows broadcasts an arp request it is called a gratuitous request to see if there is any conflict on the network, you appear to have so OR maybe just a router that believes so. Maybe the suggestions here will help, I see little resolution to this on the net. 

This is controlled by the tcp/ip parameters in registry lets see what you have 

Go to start search and type cmd, and right click on the returned cmd.exe select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-(copy paste)


```
reg query "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters"> 0 & notepad 0
```
press enter

Post the notepad outcome here.


----------



## PIZZ (Apr 22, 2012)

SkyStormKuja said:


> Those IP adresses should be local inside your router, so its not your internet IP, no need to mask them.
> 
> You mentioned that your IPod also loses internet connection at the same time as your computer? Is that right?
> 
> You could try disconnecting everything, including the XBOX's and the IPOD touch, then resetting the router, then reconnecting everything. But only after you did the JackBauer's ipconfig commands and it didn't work.


Yes, I lose internet connection from the IPOD as well.

I had all machines off (all use the wireless router) and reset it and it didn't work. I have not tried the command Jack mentioned because I'm not sure if that is one command, or I run them one after the other....please advise.


----------



## PIZZ (Apr 22, 2012)

jenae said:


> Hi, this one can take some tracking down, windows broadcasts an arp request it is called a gratuitous request to see if there is any conflict on the network, you appear to have so OR maybe just a router that believes so. Maybe the suggestions here will help, I see little resolution to this on the net.
> 
> This is controlled by the tcp/ip parameters in registry lets see what you have
> 
> ...


 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters
ICSDomain REG_SZ mshome.net
SyncDomainWithMembership REG_DWORD 0x1
NV Hostname REG_SZ johndoe-HP
DataBasePath REG_EXPAND_SZ %SystemRoot%\System32\drivers\etc
NameServer REG_SZ 
ForwardBroadcasts REG_DWORD 0x0
IPEnableRouter REG_DWORD 0x0
Domain REG_SZ 
Hostname REG_SZ johndoe-HP
SearchList REG_SZ 
UseDomainNameDevolution REG_DWORD 0x1
EnableICMPRedirect REG_DWORD 0x1
DeadGWDetectDefault REG_DWORD 0x1
DontAddDefaultGatewayDefault REG_DWORD 0x0
EnableWsd REG_DWORD 0x1
QualifyingDestinationThreshold REG_DWORD 0x3
DhcpDomain REG_SZ Home
DhcpNameServer REG_SZ 192.262.494.494
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Adapters
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\DNSRegisteredAdapters
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\PersistentRoutes
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Winsock


________________________

I disguised the DhcpNameServer REG_SZ # because I wasn't sure if it was safe to put the real # there...is it safe. Also change my computer name so my last name wasn't there....I had someone at work who had his identity stolen and am a little paranoid about it.


Also, should I run what Jack said, at this point? Here is what he recommended:


Go to Start type in CMD locate CMD.exe right click on cmd.exe then select "Run As Administrator"

At the command prompt type in

Ipconfig /release
Ipconfig /renew 

I am not sure though, if I should first run Ipconfig/release, press enter, and then do the Ipconfig/renew. You can't put both commands at once can you? This is all greek to me.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

You run the commands separately. Hit enter after each one.


```
Ipconfig /release 
Ipconfig /renew
```
You have to run the ipconfig /release command first.


----------



## PIZZ (Apr 22, 2012)

JackBauer_24 said:


> You run the commands separately. Hit enter after each one.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


OK. Thank you Jack. 

I'll see if you respond to this before I try it....just wanted to give you one more thing of info. My wife said the laptop and ipod just lost wireless again simulataneously. She said she looked at the router and the Wireless Green light was out, the Internet Green light was out, and the DSL Green light was blinking. Does that change anything, or should I still run the 2 commands you suggested?


----------



## snyder2408 (Apr 19, 2012)

First things first: When you posted your ipconfig /all output it has your IP address with a (Preferred) after it. This usually (I think) indicates you are using a static ip, not one that is acquired automatically.

To check to see if you have a static or requested ip address, click on the network icon in your taskbar, click "Open Network and Sharing Center". On the left there should be something that says "Change adapter settings", click that. Right click on your wireless adapter and select "Properties", you may be prompted to type in an admin password. 

You should see a list of settings, double click on "Internet Protocol Version 4", it will open another window and the "Obtain an IP address automatically" should be selected.

This should prevent you from acquiring an address that is already in use.


----------



## Everyduty (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi try to renew your IP address by typing it on cmd 'ipconfig /release' then 'ipconfig /renew' it just an IP conflict with other machine since your IPs are assigned automatically by DHCP.


----------



## PIZZ (Apr 22, 2012)

snyder2408 said:


> First things first: When you posted your ipconfig /all output it has your IP address with a (Preferred) after it. This usually (I think) indicates you are using a static ip, not one that is acquired automatically.
> 
> To check to see if you have a static or requested ip address, click on the network icon in your taskbar, click "Open Network and Sharing Center". On the left there should be something that says "Change adapter settings", click that. Right click on your wireless adapter and select "Properties", you may be prompted to type in an admin password.
> 
> ...


OK. I did that. It reads the following when I double-clicked IPv4:

Obtain IP address automatically......this was chosen

Obtain DNS Service address automatically....this was chosen

I guess now, the only thing to try is the:

Ipconfig /release 
Ipconfig /renew

I just have to wait for the kids and everyone to be done with the Internet for the night.

Also wondering if maybe the router is bad, but I guess that will be my next step after I run the 2 commands from jack......when the laptop and ipod lost wireless connection simultaneously, we checked the router.....Wireless Green light was out, the Internet Green light was out, and the DSL Green light was blinking. Does that tell us anything?


----------



## PIZZ (Apr 22, 2012)

jessiekid said:


> Hi try to renew your IP address by typing it on cmd 'ipconfig /release' then 'ipconfig /renew' it just an IP conflict with other machine since your IPs are assigned automatically by DHCP.


OK. Thanks for posting. I am just waiting for everyone to be done on the internet, then I am going to give it a try.

I'll let all know if it worked.


----------



## PIZZ (Apr 22, 2012)

OK. I ran the:

Ipconfig /release 
Ipconfig /renew


I guess now I just wait and see? Any need to reboot my router, or should I wait to see if the Ipconfig worked?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, the IPconfig release, renew merely sets a new IP address and is used when this problem occurs as a quick fix, it has no impact on the cause and is the same as restarting your computer.

The term recommended has nothing to do with static OR dynamic IP address, so forget this. Most likely your router has a glitch you could see if you can upgrade your routers firmware (ask your ISP) those from other ISP's may be a little more tech savvy then yours, the workaround fix for this is to mod the registry.

Copy and paste all below into notepad then in notepad select "file" then "save as" call it Arp.reg and save to desktop. Locate the saved file and double click agree to allow to merge into registry.



```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\explorer]
"ArpRetryCount"=dword:00000000
```
Restart computer and test your connection.


----------



## PIZZ (Apr 22, 2012)

jenae said:


> Hi, the IPconfig release, renew merely sets a new IP address and is used when this problem occurs as a quick fix, it has no impact on the cause and is the same as restarting your computer.
> 
> The term recommended has nothing to do with static OR dynamic IP address, so forget this. Most likely your router has a glitch you could see if you can upgrade your routers firmware (ask your ISP) those from other ISP's may be a little more tech savvy then yours, the workaround fix for this is to mod the registry.
> 
> ...


So, what I did will not work to fix my problem?

What does the following command do?


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
 
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\explorer]
"ArpRetryCount"=dword:00000000
```
 
So I would copy and paste the above command into notepad and save it on my desktop as Arp.reg? Then go to my desktop and double-click on the file Arp.reg that is on my desktop? Then click to allow to merge into into registry? What does this do?

Then restart my computer and test my connection? How do I test my connection? Right now I have internet...only lose it sporadically throughout the day.

Sorry for all the questions, but I really don't understand what this command does or how it works.

You also mentioned that "most likely your router has a glitch you could see if you can upgrade your routers firmware (ask your ISP)".

Are you saying the following:

1. The Ipconfig release/renew will not work long-term? Will I continue to keep getting the NO INTERNET and the DUPLICATE IP messages if I don't do anything else?
2. The problem likely is in my router...I should ask for a new router, or ask for an upgrade.
3. If Windstream will not get me a new router, I should then do the (do I copy right from Code all the way to the last 0?):



```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
 
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\explorer]
"ArpRetryCount"=dword:00000000
```
Sorry for the questions, but I just don't want to mess my laptop up.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, when you connect to the internet your connection is given an address this address is called your IP address. Every one connected to the internet has a different address just like your home address allows the post office to deliver your mail the internet IP address allows your ISP to deliver the internet to you.

Most home users (you included) have a dynamic IP address this means you are assigned a fresh IP address each time you connect. It is still unique and still allows your ISP to provide you with internet. The cmd renew and release simply make a forced change to this assigned IP address, ( ie you get a new one) it is exactly the same as restarting your computer, and as you have done this often the problem did not go away.

Built into the protocol (tcp/ip) is a ability to ensure the IP address assigned to you is not also assigned to some other computer, in your case it appears a glitch in your system (most likely router) is indicating this, by default your router clears the ARP cache and attempts to reestablish the connection.

The reg mod tells the system to not bother about this and should resolve the problem, as I said you might like to contact your ISP to see if they have upgraded the firmware for your router to fix this problem.

The reg mod I gave you is benign in all other instances and can easily be undone if needed. Your system will suffer no ill effects whatsoever, this fix is used by ISP's all over the world.


----------



## PIZZ (Apr 22, 2012)

Could getting a replacement router fix the problem? Should I first try to get a new router or ask Windstream if the have upgraded the firmware for my router? 

If they won't, can you explain in detail how I do the code? I'll try to describe what I think I should do, and if you could correct anything (I just don't understand how a program will run once I double-click the notepad file):
___________________________________________________

Copy the below command (right from Code all the way to the last 0)? Then past the below command into notepad. Save it on my desktop as Arp.reg:

Code:
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\explorer]
"ArpRetryCount"=dword:00000000


Then go to my desktop and double-click on the file Arp.reg notepad file that is on my desktop? Then click to allow to merge into into registry? 

Then restart my computer and test my connection? How do I test my connection? 

Thank you for all your help....I know you didn't have to help me.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, you can try a new router OR see if there is a upgrade software package for yours (it's called firmware) contact your ISP.

For the code, yes you copy everything in the code box to notepad,then you follow the instructions (you have them correct in your post).

The form it is written in with a .reg extension is called a binary file this file acts like an executable for the registry, so it is automatically merged into the registry, this is by design to allow modifications to the registry. It is perfectly safe to do.

Test your connection, means run the internet to see if your problem has been resolved.


----------



## PIZZ (Apr 22, 2012)

jenae said:


> Hi, you can try a new router OR see if there is a upgrade software package for yours (it's called firmware) contact your ISP.
> 
> For the code, yes you copy everything in the code box to notepad,then you follow the instructions (you have them correct in your post).
> 
> ...


Thank you for the ehlp jenae. I wanted to let you know what is going on (I posted this on the modem board as well):

We have been having dropped connection with our internet. Our ISP is WIndstream. I called into them, and they said we have had 45 dropped connections in the last 14 days. They sent a tech today, and the tech said all the lines are good and that the problem is the router.  It is a Sagemcom 1703 Fast router/modem. He said this is all Windstream has to offer and they are JUNK. He gave us a Sagemcom 4300 Modem and said we would be better off getting our own Wireless router. First of all, what is this Sagemcom 4300 Modem? I was not home when he came by, so I could not ask. I am very new to the internet world. Is this modem only good for wired connection? If I want to use this for wireless, I would need a wireless router to connect to it, right? Is this a good model? Since he said the Sagemcom 1703 router that I have is JUNK, should I call Windstream and tell them I need a new router or would I be better off going out and getting a new router to use with this Sagemcom 4300 Modem? If the advice is to get my own router, what brand and model should I get? Where is the best place to buy one? We use the wireless internet for our laptop, ipod, and 2 XBOX 360s.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

That is funny that a Windstream Tech would mention their equipment is junk. 

The Sagemcom 4300 Modem is not a wireless modem. You would have to buy a wifi router. If you would like to buy your own DSL wifi router you would have to call your ISP and have them register the MAC, and other numbers so you can be connected to the internet.


----------



## PIZZ (Apr 22, 2012)

JackBauer_24 said:


> That is funny that a Windstream Tech would mention their equipment is junk.
> 
> The Sagemcom 4300 Modem is not a wireless modem. You would have to buy a wifi router. If you would like to buy your own DSL wifi router you would have to call your ISP and have them register the MAC, and other numbers so you can be connected to the internet.


The tech said he sees problems with these routers every day. He said it was a shame that is all they have. Should I anticipate a problem with Windstream if I have to call them to register the MAC? What is MAC anyway? I thought I would just be able to buy a router and go through the installation. I would first set-up the modem, which was given to me by the tech today......then set-up the router....I thought there would be a cd and the set-up would go automatically without contacting Windstream.

This is the router I was going to buy.....Netgear N300.....will that work with the Sagemcom 4300 Modem so that I can have Wireless connection?


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Media Access Control Address. Every Internet device routers, modems, wifi adapters, and NIC adapter have a MAC address which the network mainly LAN identifies your adapter and or router, modem. 

MAC address - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If your tech guy brings a new modem he will registry the MAC address for you by using a pocket device which communicates or calls them to the ISP office which registers the MAC Address which enables you to connect to the internet. If you buy on you will have to call your ISP and have the numbers they need so that your internet will work. Kinda of like when you buy a cell phone from ATT or Verizon they us the IMEI number to register the phone to their wireless network or the SIM card number. In the internet world the ISP needs the MAC number to register the modem to their WAN so that their WAN (Wide Area Network) can communicate with your modem.


----------

